# Acana Pacifica



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I recently switched Echo, my pwd to this food. She was getting raw/The Honest Kitchen and having issues with dry coat and huge bulky stools.

2 days into feeding Acana (plus raw toppers) and the stool is firm and small. Before it was large piles, pooing 3-4 times a day. Now down to twice a day.

I am sure to add warm water to it in addition to all kinds of raw foods/rmbs.

My holistic vet recommends feeding 50% orijen or acana and 50% raw foods (such as halshan, or your own raw meat/organ/veg mixture) along with rmbs a few times a week.

So I can reap the bene's of raw foods and rmbs but still have the convenience of a great brand of kibble.

So far her coat suddenly looks glistening as well. 
Thought I'd share. Anyone else feed this?


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one!... I've been feeding Orijen or Acana and raw venison, beef, etc to one of my dogs who has allergy issues and he seems to be doing great! They get fed twice a day - kibble in the morning and raw at night.

I don't give them any vegs though.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I have fed Acana on a pretty regular basis for the last year. Great food, great company. IMHO opinion, the best dry food available.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been feeding Acana since, oh, around March now. He's done GREAT on it. Grasslands is his favorite flavor by far. I've begun incorporating raw into his diet and he gets one patty for breakfast typically.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed Acana Pacifica to Millie! She eats raw for breakfast and Acana for dinner. Lately I have been throwing in a few RMBs too


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Acana is a great food, one I try to get people to switch to above all others, I too use this food when getting in a new rescue before finally switching over to a raw diet.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Another big fan of Acana here. We mix with 100% canned meats, eggs, salmon, and sardines. Works very well for us. Will be rotating soon through some EVO, then Orijen, and then back through Acana. Variety not only keeps it interesting for the pup, it keeps it interesting for me.:biggrin:

I swear, I love finding that next kibble that will be a perfect rotation and then deciding the perfect mixer to add. I love finding deals online and at the grocery store. :smile:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Glad to hear from happy Acana feeders. I plan to rotate amoung their grain free formulas. She gets kibble in the morning and raw at night and it is working out very well.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

Waiting to get my first bag of ACANA from Hearty Pet. I currently feed GO Endurance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Well I must chime in, as my dogs have done very well on all formulas of grain-free Acana. They love it, too.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I hear people say don't feed raw with kibble, to least wait 12 hours or so before giving them any raw foods.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> I hear people say don't feed raw with kibble, to least wait 12 hours or so before giving them any raw foods.


That's what is recommended because they digest at MUCH different rates.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I feed all raw but when I board, I feed either ZiwiPeak or Orijen. Arguably one of the best kiibbles in the world imho. Here's a short video describing their manufacturing practices and where they source their ingredients, astonishing.


----------

